# Favorite games/toys growing up.



## lucca23v2 (May 22, 2014)

I was in another thread where things turned into the new card games of Pokemon and cartoons, I wanted to start a thread of your favorite game or toy(s) growing up.

I hope this is the right forum for this, and I hope their isn't another thread like this. If there is, moderators please feel free to delete this one. 
That being said...here goes..

I'll go first, my favorite games/toys growing up were trouble (there was something about the sound of that bubble popping when you pressed it down), hopscotch and play-doh.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 24, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> I'll go first, my favorite games/toys growing up were trouble (there was something about the sound of that bubble popping when you pressed it down), hopscotch and play-doh.



Play-doh not so much, but there was this stuff called Slime, which was kind of stretchy and snotty. Perhaps more geared toward boys. Yeah, perhaps. 

I also had some stuff I got from a vending machine that was like Slime, but it glowed in the dark. _Ever keen!_




I used to like lawn darts, but that was apparently wrong.




Toy cars were my thing. Hot Wheels, Ertl, Matchbox, Majorette, and some Siku (from Europe). I ended up paining many of them. Often they'd just get orange marker lights and red taillights, but sometimes I'd get more elaborate (pulling the exposed motor out of a Mustang, filling the hole with Liquid Metal, and painting it black and gold to create a Shelby GT350H comes to mind, as well as mixing red, yellow, and black [because I didn't even have orange at the time] to create just the right shade of brown to serve as woodgrain panelling on the side of of Matchbox's Mercury station wagon).

Assembling model cars was also something I did quite a bit. And I only blew _one_ of them up with a firecracker!




Monopoly was a game I played a lot, particularly with the chubby girl down the street. Come to think of it, I don't really enjoy Monopoly that much anymore.




I had a bunch of Big Jim toys. Something about role-playing, I guess. Nowadays I'm playing Grand Theft Auto, but I think it's because I always enjoyed assuming the identity of someone else, particularly if that character is competent and successful. I imagine many who play with "action figures" have some of this going on.




As far as games that required no purchase of board or cards, we played Hide-and-seek quite a bit, along with a variation of it on bicycles. In this version, played in the wooded trails of a nearby park, the Hiders would get a 1-minute lead before being searched down by whoever was 'it'. Hiders could stay in their first hiding spot for up to 5 minutes, but after that, could only remain stationary for as long as one minute. They could also remain in motion. If 'it' came within about 20 feet (very flexible and open to much interpretation or debate) of a Hider, then that person would be 'it' next time. If 'it' didn't find anyone within 15 minutes, all players would reassemble at the start point, and 'it' would be 'it' once more.

This game involved a lot more careening through the woods at ridiculous speeds, both on and off of dirt trails, than it really needed to. But then, maybe it _did_ need to.




When we were quite young, my brother and I used to 'animate' our stuffed toys, either doing dialogue with or between them, or having them 'perform' songs while a record played (of course, I mean an LP or a 45).




And, of course, a great big cardboard box always unlocked limitless possibilities.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 26, 2014)

My favorite toys while growing up? Hmmm...

Well, we're talking early-mid 70s here. I remember playing with my older brother's GI Joes...back when they were 12" tall!

I had various Mego action figures. I still have my Star Trek figures and playset.

I had a big box of legos which came in a BROWN box...that's it. This was years before the many play sets came out and I had a ball with those things. I still remember building an Apollo Moon Lander. 

I built various aurora universal movie monster kits...still have those!

I had various hot wheels.

I had a Stretch Armstrong until I decided to see what made him stretch...then he was the late Stretch Armstrong.

Unlike today, when kids seem to be glued to cell phones or video games, I used my imagination and had lots of fun. Oh yes...:happy:

Dennis


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 3, 2014)

my brother and i killed a stretch armstrong too! we wanted to see how far he really stretched and played tug of war with him. if i had only known then how much he is worth now...lol. but seeing the goo inside was sorta worth it 

some of my other favorite toys...

-my grandmother had an all metal bodied play RV that was about the size of a breadbox. the lid folded up and you could have your dolls live in the rv. we of course used it as our own personal go cart and rode it down the hill near my grandmother's house by sitting on top of it. if you stopped before getting hit by a car you win..hahaha. no, really she lived on a side street and one of us kept watch...

-i used to love to play scrabble with my mom...and still do. she is the only person that will play with me because i like to play without keeping score and just try to make big words to fill up the board. 

-my other grandma used to play po-ke-no with us. it is like bingo that you played with cards. that is how i won my favorite stuffed animal growing up...she would give the winner a prize and the loser a clothes pin...

aww..sweet memories....


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 4, 2014)

lol... my brother had an inflatable hulk and a "stretch" hulk. That hulk went through changes. My sister, the nurse, used that stretch hulk when she was learning how to insert needles....lol.. poor toy. 

I used to play pokeno too.


----------



## Highsteppa (Jun 19, 2014)

One of my favorite toys as a kid.


----------



## MattB (Jun 19, 2014)

All right, my first post in the 40's forum!! When do I get my membership card?

This was our favourite game growing up, but like all games my siblings and I had it usually only got used a couple of times before we inevitably lost important pieces of the game...

Mr. Mouth

Of course we had lawn darts too, good wholesome fun!


----------



## Saisha (Jun 19, 2014)

One of my favorite games in growing up was Mousetrap - also liked Clue too! I also used to have the coolest battery operated robot - it was black, had a square head to it and it would move forward 3 times, stop, the head would split open and a Gozilla-like head would roar! It had a red light-bulb in it's mouth that would turn on when it roared. Don't know whatever happened to that thing but I still remember it was a lot of fun


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 19, 2014)

does anyone remember these? 

View attachment atari (1).jpg


View attachment ColecoVision.jpg


View attachment speak and spell.jpg


View attachment spirolgraph.jpg


View attachment viewmaster.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 22, 2014)

Yup! I had a spirograph and a viewmaster.

Mom always said no to a home video game system so I just played them at friends' houses or fed quarters to the arcade machines. Mom always wanted me and the sibs to do crazy things like play outside and get exercise. Weird:huh:

I was an early reader so I never needed a speak and spell...heck, I never bother with spell check on my computer today as it never needs to correct anything.


Dennis


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah.. I think we had better imaginations when younger because we didn't have a choice. We needed to make up games so as not to be bored. Video games were not something everyone had. I loved playing outside! Getting out to the park, playing hand ball, on the jungle gyms, going down that metal slide in the summer that burned your ass in the summer. All of that stuff was better than sitting in and playing video games. Not that those are not fun. God knows I clocked a lot of hours playing Chronotrigger, Tekken, Street Fighter, Pac-Man etc..


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh, I probably fed enough quarters into arcade machines to pay for several machines.

However, I also preferred being outside more...my elementary school had one of those fantastic huge metal slides - loved that thing!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 2, 2014)

A few more board games that I loved.... 

View attachment parchesi.jpg


View attachment perfection.jpg


View attachment trouble.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 2, 2014)

and my favorite of all.. (even now... I still love crayons!) 

View attachment Crayola.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jul 2, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> and my favorite of all.. (even now... I still love crayons!)



Have to totally agree with you


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> does anyone remember these?



I still have a ColecoVision in my closet.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 3, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> I still have a ColecoVision in my closet.



Get out! really! That is awesome! Does it still work?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 8, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> and my favorite of all.. (even now... I still love crayons!)



Heck...who DOESN'T love crayons? "Perfection" brings back lots of memories too.


Dennis


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 1, 2014)

i was watching something on youtube the other day and saw a video that had pong in it. gave me some serious flashbacks. i remember when we thought atari was amazing!


----------



## balletguy (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow Pong.....that was awesome, that's still kind of my speed


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Get out! really! That is awesome! Does it still work?



It did the last time I used it in 2010


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2014)

Who can remember their favorite game of Yard Darts?







Oh dear, I think we killed Uncle Jim!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Who can remember their favorite game of Yard Darts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Happy Birthday Fuzzy.  :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 1, 2014)

Every now and then I remember the commercial jingle for that game Perfection.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnorlaxj84[/ame]


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 2, 2014)

When it comes to game commercials....everyone from my generation knows this one:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCwn1NTK-50[/ame]


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow! That brings back memories!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 14, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> and my favorite of all.. (even now... I still love crayons!)


Agree totally with you.. still love to color


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> Agree totally with you.. still love to color



I can color or paint for hours....


----------



## BBPrince (Oct 2, 2014)

I still remember the Six Million Dollar Man action figure. Playing with it was the first notion to become a writer!!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh yes! I was a big time Six Million Dollar Man fan back in the day! I never missed the TV show...even when it got weird with Bionic Bigfoot

I had the action figure...the big one where you could look out of Steve Austin's bionic eye. I also had that odd rocket ship/science lab toy for Steve Austin...I forget what it was called right now but I can still picture it plain as day.

I even had the Oscar Goldman action figure! Yes, even my creative 10 year old mind could find fun things to do with an action figure of a guy with a suit and briefcase. 

The 70s were a fun time to be a kid.

Dennis


----------



## wicked_pear (Dec 18, 2014)

Mom, said here is a book, come back if you've any questions, sighs.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 28, 2014)

A big wheel


----------



## luvmybhm (Dec 30, 2014)

shrinky dinks! i still have one on my christmas tree!


----------



## MattB (Dec 30, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> shrinky dinks! I still have one on my christmas tree!



Hey-ohhhhhh!!!!


----------



## FlashHeart (May 6, 2015)

Things like he man, transformers and those bendy WWF action figures are things I will always tie to an awesome childhood. I've also always been a gamer so I was always playing the old Atari 2600  go moon patrol and pacman!!!


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 15, 2015)

Pac-man and Ms Pac-man...Frogger....... I miss those games.


----------



## FlashHeart (May 15, 2015)

Oh man I forgot all about frogger  such great games back then.


----------



## wrenchboy (May 20, 2015)

I had a plastic Geronimo indian figure. I lost it in the waves at the beach . Searched for hours. Was totally devastated. 
Thanks for bringing it up. (He mumbles sarcastically ) took many years of therapy to get over the loss. 
Any one know of a good shrink?


----------



## socrates74 (Dec 10, 2016)

Chemistry set with real chemicals!
170 plus receipts. *Real Danger*. Real fire.
Something the ambulance-chasing lawyers, society and slacker parents-who-enrich-them would never permit today.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 10, 2016)

I was such a tomboy I was always climbing trees and fences, riding my bike, playing ball and rough housing with the neighborhood kids. When I did go inside to play, I played Barbies. Barbie dream house, car, stage and whatever else she had to do. I played with Barbies for years! Old enough to know that when she and Ken would get in bed, she would wake up with a baby troll doll. I didn't know how it happened, but I knew they made a baby. Remember the tiny trolls that you put at the end of your pencil? Loved and collected those. 

View attachment mini-troll-dolls-pencil-toppers-1483-p[ekm]322x322[ekm].jpg


----------



## LumpySmile (Dec 11, 2016)

Run Yourself Ragged!

This game was actually my brother's but I stole it and played it as often as I could get away with when I was a kid. A while back I got nostalgic for it, and I actually watched ebay for more than a year until I won a functional copy that had all its parts at a reasonable price! Now I don't have to play it in secret!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2017)

Playing charades with the whole family.




Board Games:


Tribond
Scattergories
Malarky
Scrabble board game
Boggle
Monopoly


Various video games: 

Battle Toads, Mega Man 2, Dragon Warrior, Legend Of Zelda, Super Mario Brothers, on the original NES


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm old enough to remember the original Pac-Man craze. We even had one of these:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2017)

We used to play Barbies for hours and throw trolls at them LOLOL
I think I had every troll made.
I had an easy bake oven but my brother broke it eventually.
Most of the time we played outside and rode bikes off the edge of the porch.
The porch was about 6 feet off the ground on one side.
We would catch snakes that rooted in our sand box.
Typical mountain kids.


----------

